# BMW M3 - engine errors



## lucyM3 (Dec 4, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I live in chicago which is the worst place to drive an M3 in the winter - so I got stuck in the snow this morning and my "check engine light, EML, Traction, & Tire Pressure" lights all turned on! When I finally got out of the ice...the car wouldn't go past 3000 RPM..  ..so I reset the tire pressure and turned the car off for a few minutes and eventually it started to drive somewhat normally (still feels funny) but my check engine light is still on - any ideas???


----------

